# HDMI, PS3, Insigna LCD - NO WORKY



## panaman

Ok, My Onkyo Receiver died and is in the shop being fixed... I won't have it for two weeks.
My Playstation was hooked up to the onkyo through HDMI and everything worked fine....
Now that I am without my reciever I still want to play games....

I have a 42 inch Insignia TV (﻿NS-L42Q-10A)
My PS3 will not work using any of the HDMI ports on the TV. All the HDMI ports seem to work fine on the tv though. They work fine with my Cable box and XBOX360. If I move my PS3 upstairs to my 47 inch phillips tv using the same HDMI cable it works fine. So I know the PS3 works, the HDMI cable works and the HDMI ports work on the Insignia. Its almost like my PS3 and my TV don't like each other.... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb

I take it you have tried a different cable? This is very much likely caused by the dreaded HDCP handshake problem and is not fixable. Have you updated your PS3 to the latest firmware?


----------



## panaman

tonyvdb said:


> I take it you have tried a different cable? This is very much likely caused by the dreaded HDCP handshake problem and is not fixable. Have you updated your PS3 to the latest firmware?


Yeah, I just did the latest update last night... I've swapped cables out too... unfortunately all 5 of the HDMI cables I own are the same brand and length.... but the cables work fine on other components like my XBOX360.....
I am sure everything will be fine and dandy once i get my reciever back from Onkyo....which just sucks in the mean time


----------



## tonyvdb

The HDCP handshake has caused many people problems forcing many to use component instead of HDMI to make things co-operate sadly in a about 6 months this will no longer be an option as the final part of the HDMI adoption rules will be coming into play meaning that no HD signals will be allowed over analog.


----------



## panaman

tonyvdb said:


> The HDCP handshake has caused many people problems forcing many to use component instead of HDMI to make things co-operate sadly in a about 6 months this will no longer be an option as the final part of the HDMI adoption rules will be coming into play meaning that no HD signals will be allowed over analog.


This is horrible, but it kind of makes sence why I didn't have a problem before....
I never hooked my PS3 into my tv at all... when I bought it a few months ago... i just unhooked my blu-ray player from my receiver and plugged the ps3 into the same slot (moving the bluray to the bedrooom).....
and I suppose my onkyo reciever and my tv had no problem talking to each other.... thats why the playstation worked fine over hdmi.... the onkyo was actually sending the signal......
All I know is that my Mancave just isn't the same with out my receiver :hissyfit:
I dropped it off at the service dealer last friday... they said probably be about 2 weeks...

The problem my Onkyo had though was the HDMI switching died... actually all HDMI input outputs did nothing.... but it has a 2 year warranty and its only about 8 months old..... hopefully my Playstation didn't kill it.


----------



## tonyvdb

One more thing to check, what resolution are you sending via HDMI from the PS3? does your display support it?


----------



## panaman

tonyvdb said:


> One more thing to check, what resolution are you sending via HDMI from the PS3? does your display support it?


its 1080P... tv is too


----------



## tonyvdb

Have you tried lowering it to 720p or 1080i?


----------



## panaman

no, but thats a good idea....
I'll try it when I get home.. I'm at work now.


----------



## Ares

If after doing what Tony recommended and for some strange reason you are still having an issue, try resetting your PS3. When you go to turn it on hold down the power button till you hear a second beep, a screen will come up telling you that an HDMI has been detected and if you would like to set the audio and video using the HDMI cable say yes. The next screen that will pop up it will tell you the resolution your TV is capable of, and will ask you would like to set the PS3 to that setting say yes and that should be it.


----------



## panaman

Ares said:


> If after doing what Tony recommended and for some strange reason you are still having an issue, try resetting your PS3. When you go to turn it on hold down the power button till you hear a second beep, a screen will come up telling you that an HDMI has been detected and if you would like to set the audio and video using the HDMI cable say yes. The next screen that will pop up it will tell you the resolution your TV is capable of, and will ask you would like to set the PS3 to that setting say yes and that should be it.


actually I did all that about 10 times.. but it didn't help....
As I said before... this is only temp solution anyway... Once I get my receiver back from being repaired I am sure everything will be fine and dandy again.....


----------



## borednerds

Hey I've had this exact same problem. I posted about it in the "connections" forum. I think the issue is the PS3's HDMI port. I've read on various places (mostly the playstation forums) that the HDMI port is poorly soldered to the board and becomes weak/brittle easily.

I'm going to resolder mine (hopefully later today) and report back with the results. Hopefully this is the issue.


----------



## panaman

my ps3 finally died.... i sent it to a place called psr1.com and they said they can fix it no problem.
the cost to fix it is going to be $120 plus $20 for shipping......
guess its cheaper than a new ps3 but it stinks either way


----------



## Ares

I have read some bad reviews about them also how long do they guarantee the work for?


----------



## panaman

They have a 90 day repair warranty, as long as its fixed i'll be happy.....

I've had some bad luck in the old man cave... in the past 5 months I've had my Onkyo receiver and my PS3 go bad.


----------



## panaman

I just got a call from PSR1.com
they said they fixed my PS3. Said they had to replace the main board or something....
hopefully I get it back by friday.... i'll let you know if it does worky


----------



## panaman

panaman said:


> I just got a call from PSR1.com
> they said they fixed my PS3. Said they had to replace the main board or something....
> hopefully I get it back by friday.... i'll let you know if it does worky


I got my PS3 back from PSR1 and it doesn't even turn on..... wtf..
I sent them a perfectly working PS3 with just a bad HDMI port and I got back a perfectly dead PS3
I am going to have to call them monday


----------



## rob0

Hello,
Newbie here, 
I have the same Insignia HDTV and I'm trying to connect it to my 'new' HTPC. My problem is that when the windows splash screen comes up, the TV detects 1080P/60hz, but when the login comes up, it goes down to 1080i/30hz. This PC is a Dell XPS 7100 with the ATI Radeon HD 5450 ( fully capable of 1080P). When I try and change the screen resolution back to 1080P in the ATI Catalyst control center, 1080P is not even an option.

I've been told that when using HDMI, the TV will tell the PC what resolution it is capable of, but both are 1080P capable. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
rob0


----------



## panaman

rob0 said:


> Hello,
> Newbie here,
> I have the same Insignia HDTV and I'm trying to connect it to my 'new' HTPC. My problem is that when the windows splash screen comes up, the TV detects 1080P/60hz, but when the login comes up, it goes down to 1080i/30hz. This PC is a Dell XPS 7100 with the ATI Radeon HD 5450 ( fully capable of 1080P). When I try and change the screen resolution back to 1080P in the ATI Catalyst control center, 1080P is not even an option.
> 
> I've been told that when using HDMI, the TV will tell the PC what resolution it is capable of, but both are 1080P capable.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> rob0


so 1920x1080 isn't an option?


----------



## rob0

panaman said:


> so 1920x1080 isn't an option?


Actually, no, it's not. the only options are 1080i, 1000i, 720p, ???( I forget).

Update: after some checking on insignia website, others are having similar problems with their TVs not being recognized by ATI video cards. The problem seems to be with the "EDID" transmitted back to the PC. In my case the TV is not truely recognized, so it defaults to a monitor called "BBY TV". I've also found some help in creating a custom .inf file for my TV so that the ATI card knows it can handle 1080P. 

I'll be trying this tonight, and update the forum later.

Thanks,
rob0


----------

